# some new embossed soda's from small town ontario



## RCO (Feb 2, 2013)

visited some antique malls north of toronto and found some neat bottles i didn't have yet . all were at very reasonable prices and hard to find bottles . 
 vitality from petawawa ,ontario , jackson collingwood, ontario , macdonalds and son north bay ontario and a small green embossed muskoka dry from gravenhurst , ontario . which i rescued from a junk bin , they didn't seem to know that the bottle is hard to find.


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2013)

better picture of the vitality , from petawawa . this is an older vitality bottle from around 20's-30's era . i actually dug a broken one last year but at time didn't realise it was a vitality until i saw this bottle as it was in several pieces . petawawa is a small town on the ottawa river north of Ottawa , so there older bottles aren't easy to find as the town was pretty small when this bottle was made .


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2013)

the P A Jackson from Collingwood ontario , a small town on georgian bay . this bottle would be from 30's-40's era .


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2013)

this is an older Macdonald and son bottle from north bay . not sure of the exact year it was used but i'm thinking before WW1 or around that time . its a hard to find bottle and considered rare from what i heard from another collector . not much embossing on the bottle other than a large M on bottom and North Bay on lower side


----------



## RCO (Feb 2, 2013)

an odd green embossed muskoka dry bottle , found it in a junk bin so it has some scrath marks unfortuently but the good news is a know an antique store that has all the original labels from this company for sale so i can put an original muskoka dry label on this bottle . its also hard to find , not a bottle i find that often or ever see for sale .


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Feb 2, 2013)

I really like the Vitality bottle. A couple of weeks ago I found some old Canada Dry bottles.
 Ken..


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice adds for your collection!


----------

